# Delta Bandsaw used value??



## mesarber (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I was just wondering what a used Delta X5 14" bandsaw is worth. Its less than 5 years old and appears to be in good running condition. I dont have much experience with the newer delta bandsaws. Any advice is welcomed, Thanks!


----------



## Arni (Aug 6, 2012)

*Delta Band Saw - Value*

My brother in law just bought the (apparently) identical band saw that he found on Kijiji for $350. It looks like an awesome tool. 

Hope that helps


----------



## mesarber (Oct 16, 2011)

*Thanks, Keep them coming!*

@Arni

Thank you. As these tools age (because I believe they are out of production) the value seems to be very relative to the condition and other factors. Any value range is welcomed. I'm attempting to get a feel for what I should offer/pay.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I got a Delta 28-276 open stand 14" BS for $165 used. It had the table broken off and I had to replace the trunnions for $30 more, but I feel like I got a good deal. It also had a separate rolling base. My saw is only 3/4 HP, not 1.5 like the X5 and has the open stand. So not the same saw, but just to give you an idea of what I think was a fair price for one a little lower on the scale.

What are they asking for the X5?


----------



## mesarber (Oct 16, 2011)

@paulg

They're asking $425. I'm not entirely sold on that price. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Offer less and see what they say. Worst is no. Be prepared to walk away and keep looking. The deals do come along, it just may take a while. Took me almost a year for the right jointer came along. I was resigned to getting a 6", but because I kept eyes open and waited, I scored a nice 8" for 6" money.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I paid $450.00 for mine (used) a couple of years ago and IMO $425.00 is not a bad price but it never hurts to offer less as others have mentioned (the guy was asking $650.00 for the one I bought).

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/how-flat-does-bandsaw-table-need-12811/


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had 2 28-276's and the second one was much better quality than the first but neither was quite as nice as the X5 (I compared the 2 at the link in my above post). I also I thought I got a really good deal on the 28-276 I bought used but it looks like you got a smoking deal compared to what I paid especially with the mobile base that I paid an extra 80 bucks for :smile:!


Paul W Gillespie said:


> I got a Delta 28-276 open stand 14" BS for $165 used. It had the table broken off and I had to replace the trunnions for $30 more, but I feel like I got a good deal. It also had a separate rolling base. My saw is only 3/4 HP, not 1.5 like the X5 and has the open stand. So not the same saw, but just to give you an idea of what I think was a fair price for one a little lower on the scale.
> 
> What are they asking for the X5?


----------



## mesarber (Oct 16, 2011)

@Paul G - I will see what he'll say about $375. He's somewhat hard to get a hold of (he works 2 jobs).

@Marv - thank you for responding. It nice to hear from someone who has experience with both the x5 and the other deltas. I'm happy to hear the x5 is better in your opinion. 

I need to contain my excitement because like Paul said the deals come around. I really appreciate you two responding. Thank you.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

You're welcome and hope you get a great deal on it! :smile:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great looking band saw. How much was the original price? It's not really overpriced but take a bargain with the owner.


----------

